# Envio de SMS por COmandos AT desde PIC16F877A



## jorge613 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Buenas Noches, espero logren ayudarme.
He realizado un Sistema de Control de Trafico Vehicular junto con un amigo, todo a traves de Proteus y Mikrobasic. El sistema Funciona de Maravilla.

Ademas de Ello tambien realizamos un software de monitoreo en visual studio 2005.
El software de MOnitoreo Recibe los sms enviados con un protocolo de comunicacion que se diseño, hasta ahi todo bien.

La Duda es Como enviar un sms a travaes del PIC16F877A Conectado con un Celular Motorola ZN200 ..

Por motivos de tiempo no podremos hacer el fisicio, pero por lo menos queremos mostrar la simulacion Con Proteus.!


Entonces:
Es posible simular el Envió de sms con el Motorola ZN200?
En caso de ser asi podrían indicarme como?

Y si no se puede, de que manera se podria hacer la simulación.?
Cualquier indicación sera agradecida..
Gracias de Antemano.
*


----------



## oscarintintin (Dic 10, 2011)

hola jorge..
estoy empesando a trabajar en proyectos con comandos, aun soy novato en el tema de microcontroladores. yo tambien quiero saber como simular el envio de mensajes o realisar una llamada.. o en todo caso teniendo el dispositivo conectado(celular) efectua dicha llamda. obiamenteque obedesca a la simulaicon del pic en el proteus ....
si resolviste tu duda. me podrias ayudar ???


----------



## VerYvlen (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola! bien, hoy hay demasiadas opciones para comunicar al pic con un celular y hacer que envíe mensajes... Yo estoy intentando con comandas AT, configuré un sony ericto Tdoscientos algo (no recuerdo) con el hyperterminal de una pc de escritorio con wvista (si, tuve que ir a la edad de piedra) y eso ha resultado muy sencillo, ahora los comandos en el pic 16f877a se me hacen más complicados... estoy intentando con uno ahora... el archivo que adjunté lo encontré en internet... si solucionan este problema me avisan, a mí no me está funcionando, si a alguien le sirve la información que suministré y si les funciona, me avisan aún con más razon!


----------

